# Spring Cleaning Pics



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

_heres some new pics of my ride as of earlier today. .. i felt like posting new pics just because i was suprized of how well my car wax job turned out using meguiers gold class._ 

(just in anticipation .. i know its a monster truck  )














































more can be found at my webpage .. link in sig


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks good. You can come and clean my car too.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh no, it's a monters truck! LOL j/k, the wax job looks amazing, shining like a new glossy paint. Very nice B14, make sure you check out mine when you get a chance, click here.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Nice job with the Meguier's OmegaMan. Your SE-R.... whoops! I mean SE  looks great.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

very clean
:thumbup:


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

im glad your project is turning out well. at least part of my car is in yours now man(Sideskirts)

Ben


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oooo, looky who's sportin my old front-end:










hehe


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

I thought Id just bump up my old thread with some new pics 

enjoy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wow. i love that lip. how much was it?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> wow. i love that lip. how much was it?


here ya go 
http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=3&subcat=149&Brand=&id=22858&page=1 
$179


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

love those headlights and corners....seeing your car makes me wanna finally go wash and wax my b14


----------

